# Soon to be disabled cockatiel



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi folks, don't come in here very often but felt moved to post today due to a visit to the vet.

I read a lot of posts saying how insurance is a waste of time. Well, I'm certainly glad I had it for my cockatiels.

We noticed a lump on Basil's wing a couple of days ago and she was holding it a little low.Long story short we went to the vets tonight - C J Hall, Sheen, highly recommended - the lump is a tumour, and she's holding it low because it's broken (secondary to the lump). She's been bright and eating and much her chirpy (read as NOISY) little self. It was only due to her holding the wing low that we noticed the lump.

Suffice to say the lump and break is on the elbow and so they are going to have to amputate. She's stupid tame and only four years old so there was no way we could put her to sleep.

So, nearly £600 lighter we left her at the vets ready for her op tomorrow. Very glad we have insurance!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry to hear about having to amputate the wing mate, i was contemplating getting insurance for my owls, i think this has pushed me more into getting it now


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

It costs me £85 a year for five birds. Well worth the expense IMO. She's having the op today so I'm keeping the fingers and toes crossed all goes well.

What owls do you have? We'd love a Southern Whitefaced Scops. Beautiful birds and you've gotta love the Transformer action!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Waiting, waiting, still waiting.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Just phoned up C J Hall and got some positive news. They were able to save the wing above the elbow joint so at least she'll have some secondaries left! Recovering well but has shown interest in the op site so they've put a collar on her! Oh how I wish I'd asked them to get a photo!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad it is better news than you first thought.

We have 3 - she is very pretty in that picture


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

They're great little birds. Underestimated! We've 4.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

One of mine is permenantly flightless the 'breeder' who sold him to the petshop I was working in at the time had decided to clip him- but instead of trimming the feathers had actually cut through the bone! :gasp: Numpty.:devil:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Ouch! I actually winced and cringed as I read that! Poor bird.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Not as bad as it could of been...


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Wolflore said:


> Not as bad as it could of been...
> 
> image



does it get sky movies with that dish ??? :lol2:


glad to hear the little guys ok  ..... know the feeling of a trip to the vets had one of our royals in yesterday .... gotta go back tomorrow and again next week ..........racked up £52 so far so guessin round the £150 mark by time its finished ..........if anyone knows of insurers who'll insure 17 royals give me a shout but untill then my beer fridge will remain empty :gasp:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Try Exotics Direct. I think they insure most things.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Wolflore said:


> Try Exotics Direct. I think they insure most things.



max of 9 if I remember right ....... and the cost of covering the 9 would need a remotgage .........actually works out cheaper to just save the cash I think (for now) which is a shame an gonna take disipline :lol2: but hey they worth it


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I'm going to contact them Monday for my lot! I'll let you know.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Wolflore said:


> Well I'm going to contact them Monday for my lot! I'll let you know.



thanks ....... as whatever this costs is coming out of what I could have had to spend on amsterdam trip thats booked for june be nice to have it covered


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wolflore said:


> It costs me £85 a year for five birds. Well worth the expense IMO. She's having the op today so I'm keeping the fingers and toes crossed all goes well.
> 
> What owls do you have? We'd love a Southern Whitefaced Scops. Beautiful birds and you've gotta love the Transformer action!


havnt been online for a while lost laptop charger:devil:

i have two barn owls  got some pics somewhere in this section, was thinking of getting a harris hawk for my next raptor that wont be for a while yet as want to spend my free time with the owls as they are still to nervous to let you stand next to them because of previous owner. However they are coming along nicley, oliver the male is flying to me for food and both will sit on the glove if i put them on there  slowly but surely getting better


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice! Sounds like you been putting some good manning hours in. I love the Harris for their pack mentality but I think my heart has moved towards a Red Tailed Hawk or a Gos 

Oh, if only I had the time and space!!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

wish i had more time and money for another bird, still love my owls to bits everyone does lol


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

A close up of some new feather action!


What's left of it by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

gaz0123 said:


> wish i had more time and money for another bird, still love my owls to bits everyone does lol


Have you read a book called Wesley, the story of a remarkable owl?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Today's feather growth by wolflore, on Flickr


----------

